# Cover letter / Application for Internal Job



## Mers1 (30 Sep 2008)

I am just wondering how much information should be put on a letter of application for an internal job.  The job has been advertised internally and it is for a senior role.

Many thanks


----------



## purpeller (30 Sep 2008)

I would treat it like an outside application except that you can be more specific, e.g. "I was involved in BIG PROJECT X" and use company related jargon.


----------



## Complainer (1 Oct 2008)

You need to explain why you are a great fit for the job.


----------



## Latrade (2 Oct 2008)

Internal ones have their pros and cons. 

I suppose on the latter, it's harder to pad out (as if we would!) experience and certain achievements. However, the major positive is you're not going into this blind. You know how things work internally, corporately etc, in short, you know the right things to say and highlight on you application. 

Complete the application as you would for any other job, except rather than the touch of guess work at which aspects of your career and skills you highlight, be extremely focussed on those you know will be relevant to the job, department etc.


----------

